# Sicherheitsbetrachtung Reset-Taster



## Hugo313 (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Zuallererst möchte ich mich hier vorstellen und mich im Voraus herzlich für Tipps und Hilfe bedanken.


Meine erste Anfrage betrifft die grundsätzliche Sicherheitsbetrachtung eines Reset-Tasters in Sistema.
Ich habe gelesen, dass dies eine gesondert zu betrachtende Sicherheitsfunktion darstellt. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das bisher völlig ignoriert hatte.

In der Regel setzen wir einen separaten Drucktaster (z.B. Siemens) dafür ein, der einkanalig auf ein Sicherheitsrelais (z.B. Pilz) gelegt wird.

Einen höheren PL kann ich nach meinem Wissen nun eigentlich nur über einen Fehlerausschluss auf den Taster vorstellen.
Ist das zulässig? Mit welcher Begründung? Reicht die zu erwartende max. Anzahl der Schaltzyklen (<6050) und der Einsatz zwangsgeführter Kontakte aus?

Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## Hugo313 (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Zuallererst möchte ich mich hier vorstellen und mich im Voraus herzlich für Tipps und Hilfe bedanken.


Meine erste Anfrage betrifft die grundsätzliche Sicherheitsbetrachtung eines Reset-Tasters in Sistema.
Ich  habe gelesen, dass dies eine gesondert zu betrachtende  Sicherheitsfunktion darstellt. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich das bisher  völlig ignoriert hatte.

In der Regel setzen wir einen separaten  Drucktaster (z.B. Siemens) dafür ein, der einkanalig auf ein  Sicherheitsrelais (z.B. Pilz) gelegt wird.

Einen höheren PL kann ich nach meinem Wissen nun eigentlich nur über einen Fehlerausschluss auf den Taster vorstellen.
Ist  das zulässig? Mit welcher Begründung? Reicht die zu erwartende max.  Anzahl der Schaltzyklen (<6050) und der Einsatz zwangsgeführter  Kontakte aus?

Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
das sollte Deine Fragen beantworten:
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...ter/infobl_deutsch/067_rueckstellfunktion.pdf


----------



## Hugo313 (16 Dezember 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sollte Deine Fragen beantworten:
> http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...ter/infobl_deutsch/067_rueckstellfunktion.pdf



...ja, das tut es 

Danke!


----------



## Hugo313 (16 Dezember 2013)

... lässt aber doch noch ein paar Fragen offen:



> Der  Performance  Level  der  sicherheitsbezogenen  Teile für  die  manuelle  Rückstellfunktion  muss  so  ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion  die  erforderliche  Sicherheit  der  zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.



Das heißt, wenn ich einen PLe erreichen muss, muss auch der Rückstellfunktion PLe  rechnerisch nachgewiesen werden. Aber wie?

Wenn ich für den Resettaster einen Fehlerausschluss annehme, erreiche ich damit maximal einen PLd, denn laut Sistema "<...>für einen geforderten PLe ist ein Fehlerausschluss auf im Kanal/ auf Subsystemebene nicht zulässig".
Das Selbe Problem habe ich ja auch, wenn ich für einen Not-Halt Taster einen Fehlerausschluss (wie allgemein üblich) annehme. Auch da erreiche ich max. PLd durch den angenommenen Fehlerausschluss.

Wo liegt denn hier die richtige Herangehensweise?


----------



## Safety (16 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
bitte lese es doch mal das Dokument genauer.
Die Manuelle Rückstellfunktion ist eben nicht nachzuweisen, es handelt sich um eine Ergänzung! 
Die Rückstellfunktion mindert ja den PL der Sicherheitsfunktion „Auslösen“ nicht.
Die wie in dem Dokument beschrieben auf unterschiedliche Weise ausgeführt werden kann.
Hier nochmal der Entscheidende Auszug!
_*Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion ist keine Sicherheitsfunktion, da sie nicht allein zur Risikoreduzierung beiträgt. Sie ist vielmehr immer im Zusammenhang mit einer Schutzeinrichtung als überwachte Startfunktion zu sehen, so dass für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion eine Bewertung eines PL oder SIL nicht durchzuführen ist. Die Anforderung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Kap. 5.2.2 „durch die manuelle Rückstellfunktion darf die erforderliche Sicherheit nicht gemindert werden“ kann durch die dynamische Flankenauswertung - wie oben beschrieben - erfüllt werden. 
In der Praxis ist eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung bei nicht-trennenden hintertretbaren Schutzeinrichtungen (insbesondere BWS, Schaltmatten als Zugangsabsicherung) sowie bei verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen erforderlich. 
In den Fällen wo aus der Risikobeurteilung eine manuelle Rückstelleinrichtung zur Verhinderung des unerwarteten Anlaufs nicht abgeleitet werden kann (z.B. bei Einsatz von geeigneten Maßnahmen zur Personendetektion, Hintertretsicherung oder Verhinderung des Zugangs zum Gefahrenbereich durch konstruktive Maßnahmen) müssen keine besonderen Maßnahmen z.B. in Form einer Flankenerkennung hinsichtlich des Resetkreises erfüllt werden.*_


----------



## Hugo313 (16 Dezember 2013)

Ok, da litt ich wohl unter "Zielfixierung", dass ich den entscheidenden Textauszug überlesen hatte.

Danke nochmals!


----------

